
CloudCommerce Inc. (Otcpk: CLWD) Seeing a Swarm of Volume in Recent Weeks - stockifymedia
https://stockifymedia.com/cloudcommerce-inc-otcpk-clwd-seeing-a-swarm-of-volume-in-recent-weeks/
======
EcoTech108
Great article! The above comment has it all wrong.

Article date is june 30, stock price was .008 on june 30. On July 6th CLWD hit
.0162 high.

The piece was both informative about CLWD operations regarding issuance,
deloitte feature, new client and more. Overall good summary of their recent
operations.

------
downrightmike
Old article. Stock was at .08 a week ago and is now 0.01. The article mentions
only major new client in Arizona, which is having a massive surge of C-19.
revenue is only 1 million. ppppppppppppppppppft hard pass

